# Pasture Management



## Papa51 (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with the product "Thicker Horse Pasture" or know of anyone who has?

From reading brochures provided by the company it sounds almost too good to be true. The only reviews I can find are provided by the company, and, not saying they are not true, I'd much rather hear from an independent source with their thoughts.

I'm in the process of my Spring fertilizing and would love to find a more eco-friendly product to stimulate my pasture grass.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

No, I've not heard of it. I suspect it is a mix of seed (perhaps inoculated) and fertilizer? If so, I bet we could whip a batch of our own at less cost. There would, of course, be the time inconvenience of getting the ingredients and mixing them together.

How big is your pasture? Do you harrow the pasture now to break up manure? Do you rough cut to keep weeds checked?


----------



## Papa51 (May 30, 2012)

Actually, here is a partial quote from the e-mail I received after speaking with a representative of the product:

"Our product helps engineer healthy soil and stimulates dramatic root growth. It is a 100%, all-natural soil enhancement and root stimulant. The biodiversity we introduce with twenty-one specialty patented microbes and fungi, enhance the availability of your fertilizers and retain more moisture."

It is not a seed product.

Thanks


----------



## Papa51 (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, I was interrupted while replying to your original post.

Yes, I drag the pasture to spread the manure. I have received my Spring soil test results from LSU Ag dept, the pasture has been lightly chopped, limed and about to be fertilized. It is planted with Pennington Cheyenne II Bermuda grass (last spring) and has been sprayed about 2 weeks ago with Grazon to kill the weeds, etc.

My interest in this product is the claim of the microbes being able to restore the natural balance to the soil, strengthen the root system and help maintain the ph of the soil. 

Anything I can do to cut down on chemical fertilize would be desireable.

Again, thanks for your response.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You certainly have done your due diligence with your pasture.

I'm definitely not an agrologist by any stretch but there does seem to be a logic to their statements. I wonder if that is the equivalent of probiotics for humans/horses??? If you're the adventurous sort, perhaps you could set up a test plot? If so, it would be great to post progress (or lack of it) here.


----------



## Papa51 (May 30, 2012)

If memory serves me (and it doesn't always!!), I think the cost for enough product to treat 5 acres is somewhere around $200, give or take. It could be the best investment I've ever made or it could be a lesson hard learned.

My grandpa used to tell me bought experience is the best kind (because you won't forget it).

I think my reluctance is centered on the "high hopes" the product offers. In the past, I've always found the "if it sounds too good to be true" theory to pretty reliable. But, then again, if I'd always followed that rule I wouldn't have the wonderful wife I've had for lo' these many years!

So, no guts - no glory, no fools - no fun, I think I'll order a small amount and give it a try. The fact sheet says I should see a difference in 5 -6 weeks.

I'll post my observations and the results at a later date.

Thanks for your replies!!:wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Best of luck with the enterprise!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

On youtube look up How to Make Bokashi. It's an old Japanese recipe for conditioning the soil and isn't cost prohibitive. I made a small batch of one gallon which will be diluted to about 100:1, way more than I need.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> On youtube look up How to Make Bokashi. It's an old Japanese recipe for conditioning the soil and isn't cost prohibitive. I made a small batch of one gallon which will be diluted to about 100:1, way more than I need.


Have you used it before? On garden? On pasture? How did you disperse it?


----------



## Papa51 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, Saddlebag!! I checked it out on YouTube and saved the IMO series 1-4 in my favorites. My wife is really big in organic farming and had heard of this but never done it. We're going to give it a try.:clap:


----------



## NineEyes (Apr 17, 2018)

Papa51, did you ever try the "Thicker Horse Pasture" product?

In the 5 years since you posted this question, the product really hasn't taken off on the internet which makes me think it probably isn't effective.

tjf


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Rudolf Steiner and the Biodynamic Agriculture movement with Ehrenfried Pfeiffer have long touted the addition of beneficial microbes. Same can be done by adding compost. We did studies when we had our business and found even as little as 1/8 of an inch regularly applied (4 -6 times a year) dramatically improved soil testing results and had an amazing effect on crops.


----------

